# MSSQL und JTDS driver(JAVA)



## ich_dr (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo freund,
auf der Suche nach einen Driver für JAVA#MSSQL Server, bin ich in diesem Forum gelandet.
da habe ich einen Beispiel unter dieses Adresse:"http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials159999.html" gefunden,wie man eine Datenbankverbindung mit der MSSQL Server2000 unte verwendung von JTDS Treiber,
Ich habe JTDS installiert und Klasspath eingefügt. dann MSSQl installiert mit folgenden eingaben:
# Dienstkonten: habe ich "Kontolokalsystem verwenden"ausgewählt.
#Authentifizierungsmodus: habe gemischte Modus ausgewählt-->Kennwort=belami.
#Anmelden unter Windows server 2003: Adminstrator-->Passwort=belamijava 

Ich habe das Java Beispiel folgendemaßen geändert:
 private void doDBStuff() {

  //Unsere Testdatenquelle
  JtdsDataSource datasource = new JtdsDataSource();
  datasource.setDatabaseName("Northwind"); 
  datasource.setServerName("localhost");
  datasource.setUser("Adminidtrator"); 
  datasource.setPassword("belami"); 
  datasource.setPortNumber(1433); 
  datasource.setCharset("UTF-8");  

  datasource.setDescription("JTDS Datasource");
Nach dem Kompilieren kommt immer die Fehermeldung: "Connect refused".
Was ist denn falsh im Code, was soll ich ändern?
Danke!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Um diesen JTDS Treiber verwenden zu können musst du im Enterprise Manager den Authentifizierungsmodus auf " SQL Authenticfication mode" stellen. Dann sollte es hinhauen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## ich_dr (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, ich verstehe es nicht, aber mit JTDS hat´s bei mir nichts geklapt,. ich habe es mit  JDBC von Microsoft(mssqlserver) .und wieder probleme, ich bekomme dieser Fehlermeldung:
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][SQLServer 2000 Driver for JDBC]Error establis
hing socket.
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseExceptions.createException(Unknown Source
)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseExceptions.getException(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseExceptions.getException(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.tds.TDSConnection.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerImplConnection.open(Unknown Sou
rce)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseConnection.getNewImplConnection(Unknown S
ource)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseConnection.open(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseDriver.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:512)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)
        at Connect.getConnection(Connect.java:27)
        at Connect.displayDbProperties(Connect.java:46)
        at Connect.main(Connect.java:82)
Error Trace in getConnection() : [Microsoft][SQLServer 2000 Driver for JDBC]Erro
r establishing socket.
Error: No active Connection

was habe ich denn übersehen, kannst du bitte helfen.
Danke


----------

